# Antonio Carraro 3800 bi-directional



## akerms (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi All,

New to forum. I have a Carraro 3800 bi directional tractor. It is a fantastic bit of gear for general small farm operation. Just one issue, which is the temperature that the gauge runs at when pto engaged.

I've been using a slasher in normal forward motion, and a finishing mower in reverse mode (so the mower is out front when operating). In both cases, as soon as there is a little bit of load on the drive, the temperature gauge runs up to just at the top of the green band, and occasional into the red. The overheat warning light has come on once or twice.

When the gauge is right at the top of the green band, I can comfortably leave my hand on the radiator and also top of the engine without getting burnt, so I'm wondering whether it is just the parameters of the gauge. I've spoken to the local tractor mechanic and he indicated that the European tractors generally only have a radiator just big enough. The radiator is clean and I maintain it clean throughout operation. I'm in central NSW so it can get a bit hot, however have been operating it when the outside temperature is something between 10 to 20 degrees 

Has anyone else had experience with either the 3800 or its replacement the 4400 and the operating temperature. I'm just trying to work out whether there may be some problem (buggered bearing etc) in the direct drive PTO shaft that is meaning that the engine is under more pressure than when the tractor is just operating in hydrostatic mode. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## akerms (Oct 12, 2011)

Update:

All sorted, $20 thermostat, sometimes the easiest answer is the answer


----------



## Mikefarm (Oct 27, 2011)

Hiya

I saw some Antonio Carraros at the last Hawkesbury Small Farms field day last November. They looked really nice, well designed and built. I was amazed at being able to sit in the cab and have the seat and controls rotate around! Also it had an articulated axle so the front and rear axles could be at a different tilt so it had very good stability on slopes. They sit quite low also. All in all - a very nice tractor!

Mike
Central NSW, Australia


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

akerms said:


> Update:
> 
> All sorted, $20 thermostat, sometimes the easiest answer is the answer


Glad to hear you have it solved. Sounds like a nice tractor, how about posting a picture of it? Thanks. Bye


----------



## akerms (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi couple of photos attached with tractor doing various functions from moving round bales, towing billy cart, rear loader bucket with seat in reverse, boom spraying with seat in reverse (tank slides onto hay forks on other end). There is a hydraulic loader for the rear (sigma 4) however at this stage do not have hydraulic remotes, so may up grade to a reversible Carraro that has hydraulic remotes on rear. Parts of our property are steep where it would be crazy to take a normal 4wd tractor, however the Carraro is capable of creeping up and down and around the sides of the hills feeling incredibly stable. In reverse mode I have a finishing mower for the lawn which makes it operate like a zero turn mower (almost zero turn:lmao. PTO has 540 and 1000 rpm selectable. Because it has a hydrostatic drive you can jump from forward to reverse with either end of the foot pedal so it is really quick and practical. You have the option of 3 drive speeds, with top speed of about 25-30km per hour. Great bit of gear, and as you can see safe enough for the kids to operate.


----------

